# Subs With Own Equip. Needed In Columbus, Ohio



## ice-eater (Nov 12, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Looking for a Subs in the Columbus, Ohio area,. Plow truck with a salt spreader preferred. Must be able to perform all aspects of snow plowing including sidewalks, parking areas and roadways. No experience necessary, just the equipment, an available schedule, and the right attitude. We can train you how to do the rest! We don't mind beginners. In fact, if you meet the above qualifications, we actually prefer them! That way you don't have any bad habits to break!

We offer the best deal in town because we specialize in acquiring one inch accounts that all request salting services as well. That means here in Central Ohio, you will work twice as much for us during snowy winters as working for another company, and about ten times as often in winters that there isn't so much snow. Please post a reply if you are interested, or better still, you can call my service at 614-766-6800, use option #3 to speak with an operator, and she'll take you information and pass it along to me so I can call you back that night. "ice-eater"


----------



## vtecricer71 (Nov 15, 2006)

im interested in helping you. you can email me at [email protected] or call me at 6143022232 my name is john. thanks


----------



## gndhog (Dec 8, 2003)

*Sub, Columbus*

Give a call. 
614-258-9680
If no answer, lv a message & I'll cb within minutes! 
David


----------



## jerry andersen (Oct 21, 2006)

give me a call have truck will plow 614 920-1008


----------



## ice-eater (Nov 12, 2006)

*Hireing Again!*

*Hireing Again!

See above and below for details*


----------



## ice-eater (Nov 12, 2006)

*It's a Brand New Season, and we again need more Trucks!!!*

Thanks to those that responded last year, if you didn't contact me through the service, and are still interested, we are expanding again and in need of at least two more drivers with equipment to plow with our top notch team... Ice Eaters Snow Removal, Inc. of Central Ohio. We specialize in one inch service accounts that we call "Red Carpet Customers". That means they require us to perform services at almost a zero tolerance level of snow and ice to guarantee their properties are safe and clear all winter long. Which means while other drivers are hanging around, and waiting for those other "Big Companies" to even call them, you are already out providing service and making cash! Rather than post another new listing, We decided to just follow up with this one to let you know that there are still positions open under the above described terms. Call me today, at 614-766-6800 and leave a message with the operator so I can call you back, or respond through this forum, or email me directly at [email protected]

We work you the most, guarantee a time table for payment at the top realistic pay rates around, give a fair deal to our customers for allowing us to provide the most consistent and superior service, and then pass the profits along to our drivers as we only keep a small percentage of the plow charges. That way we know because we are paying for all your travel time from the first stop to the last, that you will be inclined to do the job right, and do it safely. And a program like that sure beats waiting around for promises of big money from a company that says they will use you, but never even calls you up when there is several inches on the ground because they really only wanted you for back-up! With us, long before you would ever find yourself in this position, you've already been out working the storm since it began, even before it got to one inch deep! If we tell you we will use you, then we will! And of course, we expect reliability and quality of work and a little team spirit in return.

Call us today!

11/16/07


----------

